# Moebius Colonial One Preview



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just a quick heads up...my review of the upcoming Moebius Colonial One features in the next issue of SF&FM magazine.....

http://content.yudu.com/Library/A38kyo/Scifiampfantasymodel/resources/index.htm?referrerUrl=


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Where's the like button?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool.

Also cool the Captain Nemo 1:1 office.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

*pics?*

Anyone have pics that I don't need to add plug -ins to view? Love to see this, pics of the sprues would be killer!:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Congratulations, review looks good, as does the rest of the mag. 

I'm really looking forward to this model. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunch said:


> Anyone have pics that I don't need to add plug -ins to view? Love to see this, pics of the sprues would be killer!:thumbsup:
> Jim




Those plug ins and stuff are a bloody pain.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Make me wish I hadn't bought the resin kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ANY photos would be nice- I cannot stream a review video.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

If you aren't going to show any pics of the previews of this new kits,
tell us when you do.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here you go....the paint scheme is largely handpainted as the decals weren't ready....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks! - Looks great!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nicely done. I like the hand painted colors and effects.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice work! Are the windows opened up or would we be doing this ourselves for lighting purposes and such? Just wondering as it looks like you painted them black.
Again, swell job.:thumbsup:
Jim
Edit- never mind. Looking into your photo album I see the windows (passenger) are not cut out. Shame. Its such a pin in the butt cutting out tiny windows. Its the only thing stopping me from doing my Thunderbirds Fireflash.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunch said:


> Nice work! Are the windows opened up or would we be doing this ourselves for lighting purposes and such? Just wondering as it looks like you painted them black.
> Again, swell job.:thumbsup:
> Jim
> Edit- never mind. Looking into your photo album I see the windows (passenger) are not cut out. Shame. Its such a pin in the butt cutting out tiny windows. Its the only thing stopping me from doing my Thunderbirds Fireflash.




Yes it's a shame Moebius can't do clear windows on subjects like this like R2 did on their 1/350 Enterprise kits. It make a huge difference.

They could possibly do a clear version but Moebius doesn't seem to do many of them at all. The only clear version I can think of is the smaller Seaview.........but that's not exactly easy to get hold of.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I think the lack of clear windows is possibly down to tooling costs on what is a relatively small kit. If I built another it wouldn't be that difficult to drill out the windows as they are very well defined. As it comes, I think the painted windows look fine and most modellers will be happy with them.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

miniature sun said:


> I think the lack of clear windows is possibly down to tooling costs on what is a relatively small kit. If I built another it wouldn't be that difficult to drill out the windows as they are very well defined. As it comes, I think the painted windows look fine and most modellers will be happy with them.




Probably but they should do a clear version as well if that's the case. The problem is as I said though.........availability.

And I'd like to see a clear version of the Moonbus so it would be easier to light that up too.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

miniature sun said:


> I think the lack of clear windows is possibly down to tooling costs on what is a relatively small kit. If I built another it wouldn't be that difficult to drill out the windows as they are very well defined. As it comes, I think the painted windows look fine and most modellers will be happy with them.


I certainly was not knocking your build in case you get the wrong impression (so easy when typing and not talking) as I was not even sure you DID paint the windows. With my old eyes and your great build and paint up it was hard to tell.

This is just me but-
The amount of time it takes me to drill out and file windows has caused me to put soooo many kits off to the side "for another day" and they never get built due to my anal modeling habits. Everyone has a point where they find that the build is good enough for their liking and if I think I cant achieve that goal (without going crazy) then I move onto other, more achievable kits (is that even a word?). I'm not getting any younger and modeling is not always just a hobby for me (plus I have to get the Big TOS "E" and my replicas 23" Eagle done SOON) so I have to pick my builds more carefully these days. Just doing the cages and pods etc. for the new issue of the AMT (Airfix) Eagle
is way more than I want to put into a kit that should have had cages, correct shaped pods, walkways etc. Just the basic shapes are fine with me if they are CLOSE but I need a VIP eagle to go with the rest of my product enterprise eagles to round out the set, to give you an idea of how far-or not- I'm willing to go with this one, but the Amt and now Round 2 eagle its just a pain in the bottom. I understand Lowe has just reissued a kit people wanted but it would have been nice if AMT would have made the effort to get the kit a little closer (I don't mind detailing but...come on!) to the actual subject matter in the first place.
I'll definitely be buying Colonial one as it does look real nice but who knows IF it will get built 'cause I cant leave the windows as is. That's just me and I know the limitations with time, funds and all that goes into making a kit so I'm not complaining about it as it does look pretty neat. I'm anal and it is what it is.
Back to modeling,:wave:
Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hunch said:


> ...I'll definitely be buying Colonial one as it does look real nice but who knows IF it will get built 'cause I cant leave the windows as is...


Keep your eyes glued on the Moebius board later today for a potential solution to your problem, Hunch. :wave:

(Holy cow, how long ago WAS it that we met at Chiller?)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Hunch said:


> I certainly was not knocking your build in case you get the wrong impression (so easy when typing and not talking) as I was not even sure you DID paint the windows. With my old eyes and your great build and paint up it was hard to tell.


No wrong impression here Jim, I totally see what you are driving at :thumbsup:

As I said, I think it was simply down to tooling costs...glad you like it by the way


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks great. I'm just learning about this kit now. Is it in scale with the mobieus galactica


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

DarthSideous said:


> Looks great. I'm just learning about this kit now. Is it in scale with the mobieus galactica


No, that would make it far too small. Remember- it fit with lots of extra room _inside_ the Galactica's flight pod.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

DarthSideous said:


> Looks great. I'm just learning about this kit now. Is it in scale with the mobieus galactica


NO.

The Galactica kit is 1/4105 scale.

The Colonial one fit INSIDE one of the flight pods.

The Moebius kit is 1/350 scale. 
You'll be mixing your universes, but set compare it next to a 1/350 Enterprise for size comparisons or any 1/350 scale Naval vessel.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Mixing universes is what it's all about!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am looking forward to putting my 1/1000 Enterprises next to my 1/1000 Gaiperon Class Astro-Carrier Barugurei (Yamato 2199)...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> I am looking forward to putting my 1/1000 Enterprises next to my 1/1000 Gaiperon Class Astro-Carrier Barugurei (Yamato 2199)...


YES!

Exactly.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> NO.
> 
> The Galactica kit is 1/4105 scale.
> 
> ...


Okay, now I want to finally build my Tamiya CVN-65 and set Colonial One on the flight deck.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I am going to place my 1/1000 scale Star Trek kits with the SBY 2199 1/1000
scale kits when I get them completely built.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Okay, now I want to finally build my Tamiya CVN-65 and set Colonial One on the flight deck.


Look in my CVN-65 Hangar, and you might find a 1/350 Viper Mk. II and Galileo being worked on.

I wish some did 1/350 fighters from 'Stealth' to add in as well.

On another note, with a 1/350 'Firefox' and a US sub (I for get if the sub was a SSN or a SSBN) would make for a cool diorama.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

WOI said:


> I am going to place my 1/1000 scale Star Trek kits with the SBY 2199 1/1000
> scale kits when I get them completely built.


I have a set of those 1/1000 scale Space 1999 Eagles from Shapeways and those are really cool. 
Get the ultra-detail and for $20.00 you get 5 pretty darned cool Eagles to scatter amongst your 1/1000 scale collection.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> I have a set of those 1/1000 scale Space 1999 Eagles from Shapeways and those are really cool.
> Get the ultra-detail and for $20.00 you get 5 pretty darned cool Eagles to scatter amongst your 1/1000 scale collection.


Link?
It is hard to find good stuff on Shapeways with their search engine...


----------

